
The Truth About Research on Screen Time - jhave
http://www.dana.org/Briefing_Papers/The_Truth_About_Research_on_Screen_Time/
======
jrnichols
this was an absolutely fascinating read, and it made me question a lot of
things I've heard. Like many others, I've heard mostly negative things about
kids and video games over the years (almost always from mothers) and now
research is showing that the opposite may be true.

Great article!

